# New To Pastiage



## djk (May 25, 2008)

Help! I am working with pastiage for the first time. How long does it take to dry? It's for a wedding on the 5-31-08.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome!
I'm moving your query to a pastry and baking forum. We hope you'll return to the Welcome forum and introduce yourself there. 

Mezzaluna


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For Pastillage, you need time to play with it.

Keep it soft and plyable with moisture and warmth. Keep it wrapped in plastic before use and let air dry or dehydrate to form.

Do not use too much liquid or too much 10X or Starch. 

Like I said, you need to play with it. It dries very quickly.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Correct spelling: pastillage:crazy:

This is a bit confusing. To clarify, pastillage, once made, should be kept well wrapped in double or triple sheaths of Saran and then placed in an airtight container. Personally, I don't like to make pastillage too far in advance of using it. I usually make it the day before. If it's purchased pastillage, same rules apply: well wrapped in an airtight container.

When you are working with it, keep the part you are not immediately working with under plastic wrap and a slightly damp cloth. For instance, I will roll out my pastillage, cut out my shapes, and then keep the rolled out part and cut shapes under plastic wrap with the damp cloth on the plastic wrap.

Once formed the pieces dry very quickly depending on your climate. If you are in a humid climate you might want to dry your pieces in a closed oven. To "dry" the inside of the oven, turn it to the lowest temp setting for about 5 minutes then turn it off and let it cool down. Then place your pieces inside. 

The thicker the pieces are, the longer they take to dry. A partially dried piece is much more fragile than a fully dried piece.

Hope that helps........Annie


----------

